# Competition Cylinders



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

6" TO 18" bare metal not gold zinc ready for chrome or powder coat :thumbsup:


----------



## LitoHHH1 (Feb 22, 2012)

How much


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Will post soon USA MADE :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Will post soon USA MADE :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Starting at $85 bucks for 6" usa Made Pro Hopper com cylinders


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

how much for 16''


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

SUP DAVID HOW MUCH FOR 14"


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

What are the bottom bushings made out of?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$110 14" $120 16" :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

JUST2C said:


> $110 14" $120 16" :thumbsup:


What are the bushings made out of?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Poly urethane bushing seal used for piston pressure


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt for a USA MADE PRODUCT


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

JUST2C said:


> Poly urethane bushing seal used for piston pressure
> View attachment 455592


I'm not talking about the seal. I'm talking about the bushing that goes in the bottom of the cylinder where the collar screws on....the actual piston shaft goes thru. 


What material are you using? Some use brass, some use bronze, etc, etc.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

We use aluminum but if you perfer brass or bronze we can make to your preference :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 454807
> View attachment 454809
> 6" TO 18" bare metal not gold zinc ready for chrome or powder coat :thumbsup:


 How much for tha 18s


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Texaswayz said:


> How much for tha 18s


 $130


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

6's = $85
8's = ?
10's = ?
12's = ?
14's = $110
16's = $120
18's = $130
Just from what I seen. U might want to make a full price sheet so everyone knows.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

8"= $90 
10"= $95
12"= $100 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

14 shipped to 95127 ?


----------



## Dixie23 (Mar 21, 2012)

We use aluminum.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

T
T
T


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 454807
> View attachment 454809
> 6" TO 18" bare metal not gold zinc ready for chrome or powder coat :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> 8"= $90
> 10"= $95
> 12"= $100 :thumbsup:


 ttt


----------



## plynhrd (May 31, 2007)

How much for 8's to 94533


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

plynhrd said:


> How much for 8's to 94533


 $99 shiped:thumbsup:


----------



## plynhrd (May 31, 2007)

Send me a pm a quote for a pair of 6's n a pair of 8's shipped to 94533 and where to send payment.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PM SENT


----------



## plynhrd (May 31, 2007)

Got my cylinders today smooth transaction and quick shipping thanks


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

how much for 6' cylinders


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 454807
> View attachment 454809
> 6" TO 18" bare metal not gold zinc ready for chrome or powder coat :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

china's cylinders also available :thumbsup:


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

how much for 16 sent to 33063


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

16''


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)

What's the biggest cylinder y'all make?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Hittn3 (May 31, 2012)

How much for a pair of 14"shipped to 33801and are you Paypal friendly please pm.thanks in advance


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

how much for set of 8's & 12's in chrome shipped 93257


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> What's the biggest cylinder y'all make?


???


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> ???


 6 TO 18


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$70 for 6" cylinders 
$75 for 8"
$85 for 10"
usa Pro Hopper






made competion cylinders


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $70 for 6" cylinders
> $75 for 8"
> $85 for 10"
> usa Pro Hopper
> ...


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Bump


 bUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Bump


 Bump



JUST2C said:


> $70 for 6" cylinders
> $75 for 8"
> $85 for 10"
> usa Pro Hopper
> ...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $70 for 6" cylinders
> $75 for 8"
> $85 for 10"
> usa Pro Hopper
> ...


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Bump


 TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO U GUYS WILL SPONCER BIG AL WITH A PAIR OF COMPTS;;6 INCH ONES


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> SO U GUYS WILL SPONCER BIG AL WITH A PAIR OF COMPTS;;6 INCH ONES


Lmao


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> SO U GUYS WILL SPONCER BIG AL WITH A PAIR OF COMPTS;;6 INCH ONES


 Y not!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TO THE TOP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> TO THE TOP


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $70 for 6" cylinders $75 for 8"
> $85 for 10" bUMP
> usa Pro Hopper
> View attachment 509768
> made competion cylinders


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

in stock usa made competetion Pro Hopper cylinders


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 516625
> in stock usa made competetion Pro Hopper cylinders


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Bump[/QUOTETTT


----------



## 51/50 (May 15, 2010)

14s shiped to 85210


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

51/50 said:


> 14s shiped to 85210


 pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 516625
> in stock usa made competetion Pro Hopper cylinders


 since 1993 made for speed


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> since 1993 made for speed


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> since 1993 made for speed


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

what does "BUMP" or "TTT" mean??


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 516625
> in stock usa made competetion Pro Hopper cylinders


 SINCE 1993 MADE FOR SPEED


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## gonzo4life (Dec 23, 2011)

How are the o rings in them I have had to change my BLACK MAGIC one twice this year. I need 12 and 8


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 454807
> View attachment 454809
> 6" TO 18" bare metal not gold zinc ready for chrome or powder coat :thumbsup:


 BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

do u have 6s with 1/2 inch ports?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> SINCE 1993 MADE FOR SPEED


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> SINCE 1993 MADE FOR SPEED


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> SINCE 1993 MADE FOR SPEED


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> SINCE 1993 MADE FOR SPEED


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> SINCE 1993 MADE FOR SPEED


 :thumbsup: IN HOUSE MADE












PRO HOPPER


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT :drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> SINCE 1993 MADE FOR SPEED


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> SINCE 1993 MADE FOR SPEED


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup: IN HOUSE MADE
> View attachment 530282
> View attachment 530283
> PRO HOPPER


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup: IN HOUSE MADE
> View attachment 530282
> View attachment 530283
> PRO HOPPER


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

gonzo4life said:


> How are the o rings in them I have had to change my BLACK MAGIC one twice this year. I need 12 and 8


 pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

18s shiped to 95822


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PM:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BIG GOOSE said:


> THANKS FOR THE PM:thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> SINCE 1993 MADE FOR SPEED


 Bump


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO (May 9, 2012)

price on 22"


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Whats good bout these comp rams?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

speed :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bUmp


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 516625
> in stock usa made competetion Pro Hopper cylinders


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $70 for 6" cylinders
> $75 for 8"
> $85 for 10"
> usa Pro Hopper
> ...


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bUMP


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

set of 10"&14" shipped 46403?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Bump





JUST2C said:


> $70 for 6" cylinders
> $75 for 8"
> $85 for 10"
> usa Pro Hopper
> ...


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ron1973kim said:


> set of 10"&14" shipped 46403?


 pm sent


----------



## jmedina122579 (May 23, 2010)

set of 8"& 14" shipped to 75237 and where do i send payment.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> ttt


Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $70 for 6" cylinders
> $75 for 8"
> $85 for 10"
> usa Pro Hopper
> ...


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

pm replied


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Have any crome 6 inch cylinders


----------



## DYNO13 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $70 for 6" cylinders
> $75 for 8"
> $85 for 10"
> usa Pro Hopper
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Good cylinders....Thanks again David


JUST2C said:


> Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

inkera said:


> Good cylinders....Thanks again David


 :h5:


----------



## WICKED DREAMS (Feb 27, 2012)

22"


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Unique84 (Feb 25, 2007)

How much for chrome 6" mediums n 14" mediums to 34986 pm thanks


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

JUST2C said:


> Poly urethane bushing seal used for piston pressure
> View attachment 455592


TTT


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

how much for 10" chromed?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZpt9Mgaezg&feature=player_detailpage cylinders in action


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

How much for telescoptics 14-22


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

P.M. me need 2 pro 8 strokes and 2 pro 12 strokes price for chrome and non-chrome shipped to 93722


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $70 for 6" cylinders
> $75 for 8"
> $85 for 10"
> usa Pro Hopper
> ...


 the only innovator not imitator since 1993 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$65 FOR 6" CYLINDERS USA MADE :h5:
$70 FOR 8"
$80 FOR 10"


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## nuttycutty (Aug 3, 2003)

Are your prices still good for 14's?how bout shipped to 45426


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

NOW IN CHROME :thumbsup: USA MADE


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

12-24" telescopic chrome?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

do i have to call usa motorsports to order my stuff? u carry chrome upper and lower adjustable trailing arms?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

86 Limited said:


> do i have to call usa motorsports to order my stuff? u carry chrome upper and lower adjustable trailing arms?


=-O


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> the only innovator not imitator since 1993 :thumbsup:


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> NOW IN CHROME :thumbsup: USA MADE


 TTT


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

telescopic price on each size?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $65 FOR 6" CYLINDERS USA MADE :h5:
> $70 FOR 8"
> $80 FOR 10"


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $65 FOR 6" CYLINDERS USA MADE :h5:
> $70 FOR 8"
> $80 FOR 10"


ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $65 FOR 6" CYLINDERS USA MADE :h5:
> $70 FOR 8"
> $80 FOR 10"


 TTT


----------



## jayscustoms (Dec 31, 2008)

How much for 16s shipped to 24090


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

JUST2C said:


> TTT


Do you sell o rings the poly pak kind?

Thank you


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

peterjm97 said:


> Do you sell o rings the poly pak kind?
> :thumbsup: custom motoring, facebook , instagram (818) 772-6623 Thank you


 :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $65 FOR 6" CYLINDERS USA MADE :h5:
> $70 FOR 8"
> $80 FOR 10"


 BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> BUMP


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$65-6"
$70-8"
$80-10"
$90-12"
$105-14" CYLINDERS USA MADE (818)772-6623 CUSTOM MOTORING FACEBOOK INSTAGRAM PAYPAL VISA,DISCOVER,MASTERCARD


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$65-6"
$70-8"
$80-10"
$90-12"
$105-14" CYLINDERS USA MADE (818)772-6623 CUSTOM MOTORING FACEBOOK INSTAGRAM PAYPAL VISA,DISCOVER,MASTERCARD


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $65-6"
> $70-8"
> $80-10"
> $90-12"
> $105-14" CYLINDERS USA MADE (818)772-6623 CUSTOM MOTORING FACEBOOK INSTAGRAM PAYPAL VISA,DISCOVER,MASTERCARD


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $65-6"
> $70-8"
> $80-10"
> $90-12"
> $105-14" CYLINDERS USA MADE (818)772-6623 CUSTOM MOTORING FACEBOOK INSTAGRAM PAYPAL VISA,DISCOVER,MASTERCARD


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $65-6"
> $70-8"
> $80-10"
> $90-12"
> $105-14" CYLINDERS USA MADE (818)772-6623 CUSTOM MOTORING FACEBOOK INSTAGRAM PAYPAL VISA,DISCOVER,MASTERCARD


TTT


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

how much more for chrome 10 " cylinders


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

A&R said:


> how much more for chrome 10 " cylinders


 $110 shiped for visa.master card,discver call (818) 772-6623 custom motoring facebook, instagram, paypal [email protected]


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$65-6"
$70-8"
$80-10"
$90-12"
$105-14" CYLINDERS USA MADE (818)772-6623 CUSTOM MOTORING FACEBOOK INSTAGRAM PAYPAL VISA,DISCOVER,MASTERCARD


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dino 64 (Jul 5, 2009)

what happened to ProHopper company? what happened to all of their product?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$65-6"
$70-8"
$80-10"
$90-12"
$105-14" CYLINDERS USA MADE (818)772-6623 CUSTOM MOTORING FACEBOOK INSTAGRAM PAYPAL VISA,DISCOVER,MASTERCARD


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$65-6"
$70-8"
$80-10"
$90-12"
$105-14" CYLINDERS USA MADE (818)772-6623 CUSTOM MOTORING FACEBOOK INSTAGRAM PAYPAL VISA,DISCOVER,MASTERCARD


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

proven over and over mach-3 coils Saco motor G-Force gear inaction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBPIY...yer_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

proven over and over mach-3 coils Saco motor G-Force gear inaction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBPIY...yer_detailpage​


----------



## Dino 64 (Jul 5, 2009)

Your product looks very solid.
Out of curiosity, did Prohopper go out of business?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## fcerda956 (Nov 9, 2010)

8" cylinders shipped to 78596


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

tttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bu


JUST2C said:


> $65-6"
> $70-8"
> $80-10"
> $90-12"
> $105-14" CYLINDERS USA MADE (818)772-6623 CUSTOM MOTORING FACEBOOK INSTAGRAM PAYPAL VISA,DISCOVER,MASTERCARD


bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> bubump





JUST2C said:


> $65-6"
> $70-8"
> $80-10"
> $90-12"
> $105-14" CYLINDERS USA MADE (818)772-6623 CUSTOM MOTORING FACEBOOK INSTAGRAM PAYPAL VISA,DISCOVER,MASTERCARD


 ttt


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

I
need some 8s and 10s In chrome how much shipped also do
u take paypal thanks


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Price 12" shipped to az


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

How much for a pair of 6"s shipped to 98230?


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

I need 8 inch shipped to az


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I need two pairs of 8s. Pm sent.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Havent heard from you since i paid. Holla at me....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Pm sent no response since paid. I will file paypal claim if bo response in 24hr.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

??????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

No one buy from this seller. Sent money was told will ship next. Havent heard from since. Been almost 2 weeks. About to file a claim and push this as far as i can. Work hard for my money and u dont deserve to steal it.from me. Have a good day


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

paypal dispute filed.


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Ok... let's flip the script..
What's good customer service to you? Open conversation...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ironic that when you are looking to buy, people are responsive immediately. once they secure your money, they are real busy all of a sudden...


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

lone star said:


> ironic that when you are looking to buy, people are responsive immediately. once they secure your money, they are real busy all of a sudden...


Sadly but seems to be so tru..
You know the bad thing is the guy was on the site yesterday.. He would always TTt and bumpin his post "all the time"...He had to know you as customer was questioning his order stats....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

352cutty86 said:


> Sadly but seems to be so tru..
> You know the bad thing is the guy was on the site yesterday.. He would always TTt and bumpin his post "all the time"...He had to know you as customer was questioning his order stats....


Its not too late to make it right. I need my cylinders more than i need to waste my time chasing down money


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

lone star said:


> Its not too late to make it right. I need my cylinders more than i need to waste my time chasing down money


Words of knowledge of a respectable Customer... Wish u the best of luck


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

package finally arrived. i cant say anything bad about the product, but communication with customers could use some improvement. i closed out the paypal dispute.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

Slow customer service. Not a good start.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

Just read thread hope "all problems" have been resolved would like to do business but....... say/do something to make me feel better (in my st. louis from players club the movie voice) shoot me a pm


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Are you guys Entertaining your self!!! Lol

For parts call (818) 772-6623 custom motoring home of Saco, Mach-3, G-Force Gear


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $70 for 6" cylinders
> $75 for 8"
> $85 for 10"
> usa Pro Hopper
> ...


 Bump


----------

